
Uber Thinks Riders with Low Ratings Don’t Deserve a Ride - TechFinder
https://medium.com/futuresin/uber-thinks-riders-with-low-ratings-dont-deserve-a-ride-e10075236297
======
pmdulaney
What if I came up with a title:

"Kamala Harris thinks some behaviors are worthy of life imprisonment."

That would at one and the same time relate a common-sense belief on the part
of Ms Harris and yet _somehow_ suggest that Ms Harris was falling back into
her old evil prosecutorial ways.

I really hate this kind of disingenuous innuendo. It reflects the prevailing
progressive mindset that is so repugnant to those who think rationally, and
for themselves.

